# Teflon sheets and textures when pressing vinyl



## Live2sk888 (Jan 23, 2007)

I did my first multi-layered vinyl transfers yesterday and it was the first time I had used the teflon sheet as well. 

I knew from reading on here that the teflon sheet would leave a texture on the vinyl, but after doing the transfers I realized I liked the smooth texture BEFORE I pressed it again with the vinyl sheet a lot better than the textured finish I ended up with. 

So I'm wondering... is there something different I could have used... like some of the craft papers I have seen people mention on here, etc.... that would keep the more smooth texture that the vinyl originally has?


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I think you should try Kraft paper and see if you like the results better. I use a mat I purchased from my plastisol suppliee and it leaves a texture simalr to the look and feel of screenprinting IMHO. .... JB


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

i know you can use parchment paper.. and i believe it will be smooth.. not tried it yet


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

All I use is parchment paper. Never used anything else. Lou


----------



## CoolTech (Feb 3, 2007)

I use standard wax paper purchased at the local grocer


----------



## lauerja (Aug 8, 2006)

Kraft paper wil not leave any texture at all, I use it a lot.

Twill USA sells some papaper that will leave a fabric (Twill) texture or a Pebble (feels/looks like a football) texture.

I sue those as a "special" touch for a bit more in price.


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

I use teflon or plain old paper, like the paper you put in your printer. If you use a lot of pressure on the second pressing, glue will weep out from the edges of the vinyl and stick to the paper. Wipe it off the paper with a old shirt while it is still hot and then you can reuse it without putting the glue outline on the next shirt.

If your looking for something different, try pressing an object into the hot vinyl just after you open the press, the areas you put extra pressure on will sink down into the T and pick up the cloth texture. (use a test shirt, there is no way to undo what you just did!) 
You might be able to create a special effect by putting a shape into the middle of a smooth area of vinyl. Cookie cutters, wavy lines, stars, who knows what you can create. The affect is only seen up close, but could be cool. 
Have fun!


----------



## Live2sk888 (Jan 23, 2007)

interesing idea about trying different textures! ^^ I might have to play with that....

I didn't realize I could use regular paper or wax paper instead of the teflon, I had assumed it would stick to the vinyl. So I will have to try that next time!!


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

Live2sk888 said:


> interesing idea about trying different textures! ^^ I might have to play with that....
> 
> I didn't realize I could use regular paper or wax paper instead of the teflon, I had assumed it would stick to the vinyl. So I will have to try that next time!!


Make sure you peel the paper hot. If you let it cool, the paper will tear and you will have fuzzys around the edges of you letters. (Not fun to get off)

The amount of glue that sticks to the paper is in relation to how much pressure you use on the second press.


----------



## BestBordados+ (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi! I have a similar question. The finish of the first press is like matte smooth look.... but the next presses leave a shine like look... that some costumers doesn't like. someone toldme that kraft paper prevents that glossy shiny look.. Is it that true? 
Thanks!


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

BestBordados+ said:


> Hi! I have a similar question. The finish of the first press is like matte smooth look.... but the next presses leave a shine like look... that some costumers doesn't like. someone toldme that kraft paper prevents that glossy shiny look.. Is it that true?
> Thanks!


Teflon typically gives off a shiny/glossy finish, while Kraft Paper gives off a dull/matte finish.


----------



## embthreads (May 19, 2006)

COEDS said:


> I think you should try Kraft paper and see if you like the results better. I use a mat I purchased from my plastisol suppliee and it leaves a texture simalr to the look and feel of screenprinting IMHO. .... JB


Thanks for the tip on parchment paper. I'm going to try it.


----------



## BestBordados+ (Feb 26, 2010)

embthreads said:


> Thanks for the tip on parchment paper. I'm going to try it.


What is Parchment paper?
Thanks


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

I use uncoated butchers paper from Sam's. Less than $20 for a roll that will last years. I use it for sublimation too. If they want glossy, I repress with a teflon sheet for a few seconds.


----------



## speedneeds (Feb 22, 2007)

Parchment paper is sold in the grocery section of your local supercenter. It is near the wax paper/aluminum foil. It is great for pressing T-shirts and sublimation products. It is also great to line your baking sheets to prevent cookies and cakes from sticking.


----------

